

How Your Boss Will Run Your Life in a Few Years - ytNumbers
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/how-your-boss-will-run-your-life-in-a-few-years-165905475.html

======
JoeAltmaier
"Contract workers will displace fulltime employees" contradicts "Corporate
indoctrination (aka brainwashing) will intensify". Just a list of strawmen.

